# [T.A.A.K.] Gif/Multi-purpose shoppe!



## K (Aug 7, 2010)

*Co-owner;* Frango




_______________________________________________


 you *need* 500+ posts to make a request. 

Rep is favored, credit is optional

Do not re-request while another request is pending.

You have to wait  2-5 days for request to be complete.

*Youtube links, downloadable links only*

Your current sig *must* be turn off.
This is a gif shop, so image loading will take up javascripts.

Please use the request skeleton below;




> *Link;* X
> *Time Frame;* X
> *Size;* X
> *Border;* X



Okay, let's get to it!​


----------



## K (Aug 7, 2010)

*Examples*


*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 














*Spoiler*: _Signatures_


----------



## K (Aug 7, 2010)

C'mon   gaiz.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

Link; 
Time Frame; 1:19 - 1:22
Size; 150x150
Border; Black & White

Thanks~


----------



## K (Aug 7, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Link;
> Time Frame; 1:19 - 1:22
> Size; 150x150
> Border; Black & White
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm sorry 

I don't have a b&w border


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

Its okay, but you did the wrong times, you did it a few seconds early


----------



## K (Aug 7, 2010)

Okay, I'll do them again.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you  <3


----------



## rice (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Kay:
here are my examples:




@Kels: I'll take care of yer request nao


----------



## rice (Aug 7, 2010)

okay, first one has higher quality, but shorter, and the second one is the opposite.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks I'll rep you both~ <3


----------



## Horan (Aug 9, 2010)

Just a sig please. 

Link: 
Duration: 6:04 - 6:11
Size: Senior; doesn't go above the limits. 
No borders. 

thank you very much. :3


----------



## rice (Aug 9, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> Just a sig please.
> 
> Link:
> Duration: 6:04 - 6:11
> ...



i gots this


----------



## rice (Aug 9, 2010)

@Amarantha

here you go, rep/cred the shop


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 11, 2010)

a sig out of this
from 2:56-3:00
without that blue thing if you can
border black and white
thanks~


----------



## rice (Aug 11, 2010)

Yαriko said:


> a sig out of this
> from 2:56-3:00
> without that blue thing if you can
> border black and white
> thanks~


got this..


----------



## rice (Aug 11, 2010)

@Yαriko

rep/cred


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 12, 2010)

thanks, it's awesome

will rep when the 24 is up


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2010)

Just a sig for now

link: 
duration: 0:06-0:28
size: as big as allowed
Border: standard black border


----------



## rice (Aug 12, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Just a sig for now
> 
> link:
> duration: 0:06-0:28
> ...



got this 

wooow 22 second gif  the quality and size will drop


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2010)

i'm aware but its all good


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 12, 2010)

Link; 
Time Frame; 2:00 - 2:03
Size; 150x150 (or 150x200 if possible)
Border; Black and white

Focus it just on Akira (the pink haired loli), and don't include the subtitles


----------



## rice (Aug 12, 2010)

@~Avant~: the quality is highest possible

rep/cred

@Mist Puppet: got cha


----------



## rice (Aug 12, 2010)

@Mist Puppet:

tell me if you want any changes.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 14, 2010)

hey, still this shop is up!

since I wanna request GIF, I'm in a hurry..

so I don't know what's the limit of avatar seconds..

so I want to have avatar gif of the smoking girl in this vid [/URL] just cut the smoking girl in the vid.. avatar size k because I'm gonna make it as my avatar. thanks

3:19 to 3:23 ----> here, I wanna make it avatar

black border..


----------



## rice (Aug 14, 2010)

irameT said:


> hey, still this shop is up!
> 
> since I wanna request GIF, I'm in a hurry..
> 
> ...


got this  and sig off please


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 14, 2010)

here you go...

missing letter was the letter c


----------



## rice (Aug 14, 2010)

*@irameT*:

rep/cred


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 14, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@irameT*:
> 
> rep/cred


ffuuuccccckkkkkkkkkking coooooooooooolllllllll!!!!!     , I'll wear it now and credits rep you... whhhoooooooaaaaaaaa


----------



## K (Aug 17, 2010)

hey guys.

sorry i've been very idle.

my internet's cut off and I've been at friend's house.

I'll have my internet back soon, in the mean time, thank you Frango for keeping the shop active.


----------



## K (Aug 21, 2010)

c'mon   guys


----------



## Sunako (Aug 22, 2010)

Border: 
Video: 
Time: 
# Signature: 0;28 - 0;32


----------



## K (Aug 22, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Border:
> Video:
> Time:
> # Signature: 0;28 - 0;32


----------



## Sunako (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you bery much :3


----------



## K (Aug 22, 2010)

c'mon           people


----------



## K (Aug 24, 2010)

another day


----------



## K (Aug 28, 2010)

will work for rep


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 29, 2010)

K I'll make a request if you don't mind.

Just an avatar


1:55-1:58
Normal border

Thanks


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

ZigZag said:


> K I'll make a request if you don't mind.
> 
> Just an avatar
> 
> ...



I GOT THIS


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

*@ZigZag:*


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh my that was quick..


----------



## Soca (Aug 30, 2010)

link :
duration : 0:35 - 0:41
size: regular member 
just a black border thanks


----------



## rice (Aug 30, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> link :
> duration : 0:35 - 0:41
> size: regular member
> just a black border thanks



got this


----------



## rice (Aug 30, 2010)

*@Marcelle:*

sig off please.


----------



## Chrysant (Sep 5, 2010)

Type: signature

Link to Video: 

Duration: from '2:08' to '2:14'

Quality: highest as possible

Border: black

thank you so much


----------



## rice (Sep 5, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> Type: signature
> 
> Link to Video:
> 
> ...



ill do this  sig off plz


----------



## rice (Sep 5, 2010)

@Sapphire:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## K (Sep 7, 2010)

yes YES!!!!!!
thanks so much Frango.
I still don't have a new computer (POSTING FROM PS3).
But I use my laptop (SHITTY) on the weekends.
I can take requests then. :33


----------



## Wez ★ (Sep 8, 2010)

*Link;* 
*Time frame;* 17-25 seconds - Just the obvious little sequence!
*Size;* Sig.
*Border;* Whatever looks good!

*Link;* 
*Time frame;* 9-12 seconds but only the parts when you can see him running if possible!
*Size;* Senior Avatar.
*Border;* Whatever looks good!

If it's all possible.


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2010)

Wez ★ said:


> *Link;*
> *Time frame;* 17-25 seconds - Just the obvious little sequence!
> *Size;* Sig.
> *Border;* Whatever looks good!
> ...


okay


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

*@Wez ★:
Sorry for the delay *


----------



## Wez ★ (Sep 9, 2010)

No need to apologize at all, they're amazing. 
Will rep and cred of course.


----------



## K (Sep 14, 2010)

yes YES!!

i can't for this weekend.


----------



## K (Sep 17, 2010)

bumpu-des..


----------



## Z (Sep 25, 2010)

Please color this, no set needed. 



For reference -  

Thanks


----------



## K (Sep 25, 2010)

Z said:


> Please color this, no set needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm nice.

ON IT!!!!


----------



## K (Sep 25, 2010)

*Z:*


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 27, 2010)

0:08 - 0:11
150x150
Border: plane black 


:rofl :rofl :rofl for my brother, it must be focus on the girl. :rofl


----------



## valerian (Sep 27, 2010)

Coloring request:


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

irameT said:


> 0:08 - 0:11
> 150x150
> Border: plane black
> 
> ...



okay, i gots this


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

@irameT:


----------



## K (Sep 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Coloring request:



lol i'll get it done asap


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> @irameT:


hahahahhahahahahahahahah........ come on frango! cheer up! :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

reps.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 28, 2010)

Set please
Video: 
# Avatar: 0:29 - 0 : 33
# Signature: 1:58 - 2:02
Border:


----------



## K (Sep 28, 2010)

oh man 

i don't use photoshop anymore so I don't make that border

frango will do it


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

*@Sunako:*


*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 




*Spoiler*: _bigger_ 






 
*Spoiler*: _smaller_


----------



## K (Oct 2, 2010)

c'mon          mang


----------



## Sora (Oct 2, 2010)

can someone do  one for me?
:<
an avatar plz?

0:15 - 0:17


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

IcetricX said:


> can someone do  one for me?
> :<
> an avatar plz?
> 
> 0:15 - 0:17



i got it


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

[sp=IcetricX]  [/sp]


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 5, 2010)

I would like to request a set please

Ava
Link; 
Time Frame; 0:03 - 0:06
Size; Senior sized 
Border; Normal

Sign
Link; 
Time Frame; 0:01 - 0:10
Size; Senior
Border; Normal

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

[sp=@basye]





[/sp]


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you so much (That was fast) I have to spread but I will definitally rep you!


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

glad you like it


----------



## Wez ★ (Oct 6, 2010)

Requesting a set. 

*Link;* 
*Time frame;* 1:04 - 1:12
*Size;* Sig.
*Border;* Whatever looks best.

*Link;* 
*Time frame;* 1:39 - 1:40. Just the bit with his face. :ho
*Size;* Senior Avatar.
*Border;* Again, whatever looks best.

Much love for this shop!


----------



## K (Oct 6, 2010)

Wez ★ said:


> Requesting a set.
> 
> *Link;*
> *Time frame;* 1:04 - 1:12
> ...



I got     this.


----------



## K (Oct 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Wez ★_


----------



## Wez ★ (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh, Kay. You beautiful, beautiful man.


----------



## K (Oct 6, 2010)

lol no prob, wez


----------



## K (Oct 9, 2010)

I LOVE THE WEB
WEB WEB WEB


----------



## Millennium Creed (Oct 10, 2010)

Avy of when he goes Super Saiyan, (0:49-0:51)

Sig of 0:53-1:01


----------



## K (Oct 10, 2010)

Millennium Creed said:


> Avy of when he goes Super Saiyan, (0:49-0:51)
> 
> Sig of 0:53-1:01



on it.


btw, is there any remastered version?

i'd hate to get that title in the sig


----------



## Millennium Creed (Oct 10, 2010)

Kay said:


> on it.
> 
> 
> btw, is there any remastered version?
> ...



No I don't think so.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a question before I request. What is the maximum length you guys will do? Cause I have something but its like 15 seconds long :S.

Also, is it possible for you guys to add text to the gifs that change as the gif does?

Thanks.


----------



## rice (Oct 22, 2010)

we can do 15 seconds, but the quality and size will drop a bit, and we can add text that changes


----------



## Bleach (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok Cool! Quality isn't that big of a deal with this GIF. The text is what matters 

Link: 

Time: 7:34-7:48

Size: Senior I guess :S

Border: Any

About the text: I would like text that matches what the guy is saying during the time period if that is OK. It's quite funny


----------



## rice (Oct 22, 2010)

so you want me to sub it now?  i gots it


----------



## rice (Oct 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Bleach_


----------



## Bleach (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot!

I love that line


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 23, 2010)

Request type: Sig
Link: 
Timeframe: About 2:54 to 3:07
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior

Thanks!


----------



## rice (Oct 24, 2010)

@Vampire Princess:



sorry about the lq, but 13 seconds is kinda too much


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Frango! 

I gotta spread before I can rep you again though...

*EDIT:* Repped


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 29, 2010)

just an avy

link:


----------



## Kei (Oct 29, 2010)

May I please put in a quick request for my signature



If you can get the part where Tri-Edge is blocking all of Haeso's attacks with one hand will be awesome!!!

Set
Time: 2:25-2:35
Description: Haseo attacks tri-edge but tri-edge blocks every single move
Border:Normal


----------



## K (Oct 29, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> just an avy
> 
> link:   (hd ver please)
> 
> ...



unleashing my powah


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> just an avy
> 
> link:


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 30, 2010)

I cant see anything can you vm me the link


----------



## 【Temari】 (Oct 30, 2010)

senior size _*avatar only*_, 1:23 - 1:25 _* border is black*_ fade it by effects


----------



## rice (Nov 2, 2010)

【Temari】 said:


> senior size _*avatar only*_, 1:23 - 1:25 _* border is black*_ fade it by effects



ill do this


----------



## rice (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Z (Nov 2, 2010)

Kay my man. I need a couple of avatars from this .

Avatars of Dragon, Whitebeard, Buggy, Crocodile and Sengoku. 

*Borders*: ,,


----------



## gabies (Nov 8, 2010)

set

ava: 1:13-1:15 (the words and the black dude)
sig: 2:57-3:00 (the boy noize part)


----------



## rice (Nov 9, 2010)

Gabies said:


> set
> 
> ava: 1:13-1:15 (the words and the black dude)
> sig: 2:57-3:00 (the boy noize part)



I'll do it


----------



## rice (Nov 9, 2010)

[sp=@Gabies]  

[/sp]


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 9, 2010)

Is it possible to ask for a rumbling like gif set? I saw a member here on the forums with an avatar gif like that and was wondering if it was possible. 

If you need an example of what I mean by "rumbling":

*Spoiler*: __ 




Is it possible for something like this?


----------



## rice (Nov 9, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Is it possible to ask for a rumbling like gif set? I saw a member here on the forums with an avatar gif like that and was wondering if it was possible.
> 
> If you need an example of what I mean by "rumbling":
> 
> ...



i can try


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> i can try



 That's better than a "not possible". 

Is it possible with this stock?

*Spoiler*: __ 








(I made the renders xD)

Would you also need a background image of somesort?

Link; Images above
Time Frame; Whichever you find suitable
Size; As big as you can keep it, but whatever looks good 
Border; Whichever matches

If you could make it pretty dark and or bloody looking, that would be fabulous! 

If its possible to fit some kind of text on there, could it be "Terra Branford" and maybe "MagitekElite"?


----------



## rice (Nov 9, 2010)

[sp=@Terra Branford]
hows this? sorry this is ma first time making this 





they should start vibrating after a few seconds [/sp]


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Terra Branford]
> hows this? sorry this is ma first time making this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Its great! Its perfect! Thank you so much, Frango! I will rep, promise! Just a few more hours and a 24 hour limit will break and I'll rep! 

Thanks so much, Frango! pek


----------



## The Potential (Nov 12, 2010)

Link:

Timeframe: 2:32 - 2:40
.
Size: 300 x 169.

Border: Black.

It's a Sig. This will be greatly apreciated, Rep and Cred all around


----------



## rice (Nov 12, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Link:
> 
> Timeframe: 2:32 - 2:40
> .
> ...



im on it


----------



## rice (Nov 12, 2010)

[sp=@Stark042][/sp]


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2010)

I was wondering, I don't have a video link
but instead it's pic stock.
Can you use these and turn 'em into an avatar gif?
in this exact order?

Size; Senior
Border; solid black

If it can't be done, just let me know.
Thank you.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 12, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Stark042][/sp]



Did you know you were awesome? How many times a day do people tell you that? What ever amount it is, it's not enough.

Your defnitely getting some Rep/Cred from this fool!

I love it! It's perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## rice (Nov 13, 2010)

[sp=@Starr] [/sp]


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Starr] [/sp]



awesome, thank you


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 13, 2010)

avatar

link: 

duration:0:38-:039 (basically the part where he throws the crowbar over and the next clip shows it sparkling)

size: 150x150

siggy:
link: 

duration 0: 43-0:45

size: as big as possible


----------



## rice (Nov 13, 2010)

[sp=@Dr.Douchebag] 



 [/sp]


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok I want an avatar but its a bit complicated

I want this picture of Sol in the foreground

And I want this picture of Nentou in the Background


If you have to cut down the images sizes go right ahead. I want it to look like my Current avatar except with Sol in it, and Nento's flame halo thing encompassing the both of them.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 13, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Dr.Douchebag]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]



thank you so much but for the sig, there was also a part where he is sitting in the crane for like half a second, can you include that part please?


----------



## rice (Nov 14, 2010)

sorry about that
[sp=@Dr.Douchebag]

 [/sp]


----------



## yukiko♥ (Nov 14, 2010)

*sig*
link: 

Timeframe: 3:49-3:56 

and another: 1:34-1:41 (hope it's ok, if not then do the first one please)

*ava* (150 x 150, will use it when I become a senior)

Timeframe: 1:49-1:50 

Border: Black & White for sig and ava


----------



## Kei (Nov 14, 2010)

Just for signature

Link; 
Time Frame; 0:25-0:35
Size; 300X500
Border; White

Will rep~


----------



## rice (Nov 15, 2010)

yukiko♥ said:


> *sig*
> link:
> 
> Timeframe: 3:49-3:56
> ...


yup 


Keiichi Song said:


> Just for signature
> 
> Link;
> Time Frame; 0:25-0:35
> ...


im not sure if i can get that size when you requested 10 seconds  ill try though


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 15, 2010)

I got skipped


----------



## rice (Nov 15, 2010)

[sp=@Keiichi Song] sorry about the size, a 10 second gif with the size of 300x500 under 1mb is too impossible. unless you want it low quality, i can make you a big one.

[/sp]

@yukiko♥: I'll do yours later since my converter is a bitch,


----------



## yukiko♥ (Nov 15, 2010)

Frango said:


> @yukiko♥: I'll do yours later since my converter is a bitch,



No problem. I can wait.


----------



## Kei (Nov 15, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Keiichi Song] sorry about the size, a 10 second gif with the size of 300x500 under 1mb is too impossible. unless you want it low quality, i can make you a big one.
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> @yukiko♥: I'll do yours later since my converter is a bitch,



Thanks~ And its okay, I think I got the size wrong but I love it!


----------



## rice (Nov 16, 2010)

[sp=@yukiko♥]



 [/sp]


----------



## yukiko♥ (Nov 16, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@yukiko♥]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]



Awesome. 

Thank you! 

*reps*


----------



## The Potential (Nov 18, 2010)

Link; 
Time Frame; 2:09 - 2:14
Size; 300 x 169
Border; What ever you think looks nice.

It's another siggy!


----------



## rice (Nov 18, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Link;
> Time Frame; 2:09 - 2:14
> Size; 300 x 169
> Border; What ever you think looks nice.
> ...



i'll see if i remember to do this request after school


----------



## Z (Nov 18, 2010)

Can I get an ava? 0:14-0:16 

From when he comes up to when to as he's taking the cig outta his mouth


----------



## Tunafish (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey there! Requesting a set.

Link: 

Signature
*Time:* 0:00 - 0:05 (from the formation of the halo to the last shot of the blonde girl), then skip to 0:39 - 0:44 (where's she's removing her garments)
*Size:* 300 x 162
*Border:* No border, curved edges.

Avatar
*Time:* 0:13 - 0:14 (Just a zoom in on her face)
*Size:* 125 x 125
*Border:* No border, curved edges.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rice (Nov 19, 2010)

[sp=@Stark042] [/sp]

[sp=@Z] [/sp]

[sp=@Tunafish]

 [/sp]


----------



## Z (Nov 19, 2010)

Hmm it looks good but can you make it straight and not in black and white?


----------



## The Potential (Nov 19, 2010)

Love it bro!!!


----------



## rice (Nov 19, 2010)

[sp=@Z]sorry abt that.

[/sp]


----------



## Z (Nov 19, 2010)

Awesome thanks


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 20, 2010)

An avatar please:


Time: :42-:44
Size: 125x125
Boarder: Black

Thank you.


----------



## rice (Nov 20, 2010)

[sp=@Narcissus]  [/sp]


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 21, 2010)

Request: Sigs

Sig no. 1

Link: 
Time: 08:35-08:37
Description: Of an old man roaring XDD
Border: Thin, black

Sig no. 2

Link: 
Time: 00:30-00:32
Description: Of a guy looking in a mirror sleepily
Border: Thin, black

Can both be in colour please and around this sorta size if possible -> [sp][/sp] I don't know the size exactly, sorry!

Thanks~


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 21, 2010)

I've sorted out the link now - sorry sweetie


----------



## rice (Nov 22, 2010)

[sp=@rozzalina] 



 [/sp]


----------



## rozzalina (Nov 22, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@rozzalina]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]





Thank you so much


----------



## The Potential (Nov 22, 2010)

Link; 
Time Frame; 0:16 - 0:19
Size; Avatar size
Border; What ever you find attractive.

It's pretty much the scene where he is stareing and crying repeated.


----------



## rice (Nov 23, 2010)

[sp=@Stark042][/sp]


----------



## The Potential (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you so much bro!!! It's fucking..     



*EDIT*: Damn, it appears the length is to long. Could you maybe shorten it about 1-2 sec, so it will work for NF?


----------



## Alex Payne (Nov 23, 2010)

*Video Link:* 
*Avy, Sig, or Set:* Avy, Senior. 
*Time:* 5:30 - 5:34
*Description:* Young Kakashi close up. If it is possible - after he closes his eyes(before the black fading) send the animation backwards to the starting position. If not - just jump to the start. 
*Border:* black border

Crappy video, was unable to find a better one.


----------



## rice (Nov 24, 2010)

[sp=@alex payne]  [/sp]


----------



## Wez ★ (Nov 25, 2010)

Nostalgic, important set coming up... 

Request - Set
Size - Senior
Stock - 
Avy - 6:10 - 6:23 (If that's too long or doesn't look good just go to 6:20)
Sig - 6:24 - 6:37
Border - Whatever looks awesome.

Much love!


----------



## Fr?t (Nov 26, 2010)

Gifs please, for Frango :33

There are a few, but they're all really short, promise.



*Size:* 340x190
*Border:* Double lines

*Gif 1*
*Time:* :39-:40 (just that guy)

*Gif 2*
*Time:* 1:21 - 1:22

*Gif 3*
*Time:* 1:54 - 1:57

*Gif 4*
*Time:* 1:59 (that whole adorable bit of Jason

*Gif 5*
*Time:* 2:54 - 3:03

*Gif 6*
*Time:* 3:04 - 3:07


----------



## Fr?t (Nov 26, 2010)

For Frango again. A few more. Please take your time  I hope this isn't too much. Just tell me if it is and I'll chill.

Gifs please :33

There are a few, but they're all really short, promise.



*Size:* 340x190
*Border:* Double lines

*Gif 1*
*Time:* :15 - :16

*Gif 2*
*Time:* 1:20 - 1:22

*Gif 3*
*Time:* 2:20 - 2:27

*Gif 4*
*Time:* 2:28 - 2:36

*Gif 5*
*Time:* 2:58 - 3:01


----------



## rice (Nov 26, 2010)

Wez ★ said:


> Nostalgic, important set coming up...
> 
> Request - Set
> Size - Senior
> ...





Fr?t said:


> Gifs please, for Frango :33
> 
> There are a few, but they're all really short, promise.
> 
> ...





Fr?t said:


> For Frango again. A few more. Please take your time  I hope this isn't too much. Just tell me if it is and I'll chill.
> 
> Gifs please :33
> 
> ...



doing these after hwk


----------



## rice (Nov 26, 2010)

[sp=Wez ★] sorry, anything more than 5 seconds for an ava will be too much ;(







[/sp]

[sp=Fr?t]







 [/sp]


----------



## rice (Nov 26, 2010)

[sp=Früt] 









[/sp]


----------



## Wez ★ (Nov 27, 2010)

Love it, thank you so much!


----------



## K (Nov 27, 2010)

IM             BACK


----------



## rice (Nov 27, 2010)

K, there's a request for you a few pages back  welcome back


----------



## K (Nov 27, 2010)

yesssssssss


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 30, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Narcissus]  [/sp]



Could I have another version of this one please with a size of 100x100.
Use the second version please.


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2010)

request for Frango


senior avatar
no border
1:17 - 1:20
if you can, lightly fade out at the end, looped of course.

Hope I was descriptive enough


----------



## rice (Dec 1, 2010)

[sp=@Narcissus] [/sp]

[sp=@Starr]  [/sp]


----------



## Kek (Dec 1, 2010)

Avy
Link:
Time: 0:43 -0:46
Size: 150x150
Border: thin black border

Sig
Link: 
Time Frame: 1:01 - 1:05
Size: As big as allowed
Border: Just a thin black border.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks again. I have to spread before repping, but I will be back for it.


----------



## Mihawk sucks Cawk (Dec 4, 2010)

request for Frango

Signature:

Link:

Time Frame: 0:06(right when they line up at the line)-0:13

Sizermal member 

border:thin black border thanks


----------



## Kek (Dec 5, 2010)

I can take my request somewhere else if you guys are too busy to do it atm.


----------



## rice (Dec 5, 2010)

Kek said:


> Avy
> Link:
> Time: 0:43 -0:46
> Size: 150x150
> ...





Mihawk sucks Cawk said:


> request for Frango
> 
> Signature:
> 
> ...



ill take these please bare with me


----------



## rice (Dec 5, 2010)

[sp=@Kek] 

[/sp]

[sp=@Mihawk sucks Cawk] [/sp]


----------



## Kek (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Mihawk sucks Cawk (Dec 5, 2010)

omg that unreal, your the best! Thank you!


----------



## The Potential (Dec 26, 2010)

Link;  
Time Frame; 
Size; The first picture is for the Sig make that what ever size you like or think looks nice. The two other pictures or for my Avy. I was wondering if you could combine them? Have one on the top and the other on the bottom?
Border; That dotted white I see alot of peope have for their sets.

Oh, and resize them cause I'm sure it's needed. The first picture is *HUGE!!!* 

I apologze, I'm not even sure if you do request like this. If not, just let me me know.


----------



## rice (Dec 27, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Link;
> Time Frame;
> Size; The first picture is for the Sig make that what ever size you like or think looks nice. The two other pictures or for my Avy. I was wondering if you could combine them? Have one on the top and the other on the bottom?
> Border; That dotted white I see alot of peope have for their sets.
> ...


sorry  but we don't do requests like this here  you need to take it to a set shop, and i recommend steph's, colours' or divine design palace  apologies


----------



## K (Dec 27, 2010)

I should really work more.

But I'm so busy.


----------



## santanico (Dec 28, 2010)

I got something simple for ya'll
I just want the first pic and the second pic to sorta like, go back and forth.
For a sig. gif.
I hope that makes sense


----------



## K (Dec 28, 2010)

I could work on this tomorrow.


----------



## santanico (Dec 28, 2010)

sweet. thanks.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 2, 2011)

Stock:

Time:0:09-0:14

Size:300x169

Border: Slightly rounded if possible. If not, what ever you like. I know you will make it Great!!

It's pretty much the part where he smashes the guys head into the table, then right beofore it cuts to the Russian. About the end of the 14 sec mark because I want the part where he looks back at everyone.


----------



## rice (Jan 2, 2011)

[sp=@Starr]sorry about the delay 



never trust Kay [/sp]

[sp=@Stark042] [/sp]


----------



## The Potential (Jan 2, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Stark042] [/sp]



Dat Sig


+REP!!!


----------



## santanico (Jan 2, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Starr]sorry about the delay
> 
> 
> 
> never trust Kay [/sp]



it's all good, thank you :33


----------



## The Potential (Jan 4, 2011)

Can you guys take subtitles out of videos??


----------



## rice (Jan 4, 2011)

^no sorry


----------



## KBL (Jan 4, 2011)

*For avy*

*Link*; 
*Time Frame;* 1:41 to 1:51
*Size;* Senior Member.
*Border*; Thin black border.


*For Sig*

*Link*; 
*Time Frame;* 2:04 to 2:06 (When he invokes the Spell).
*Size;* Senior Member.
*Border*; Thin black border.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 4, 2011)

How often can I make a request in here?


----------



## rice (Jan 4, 2011)

it doesn't say  you can request anytime you want :33


----------



## rice (Jan 4, 2011)

[sp=@KBL]

 [/sp]


----------



## KBL (Jan 4, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@KBL]
> 
> [/sp]



Thanks it looks godly .


----------



## The Potential (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd like a Sig out of this please.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4VdIgSNUVQ




Time: 0:11 - 0:14
Pretty much, just the Red Rangers whole Kata.

Border: Slightly Rounded

Size: 300x169 or 240x130. Which ever one looks better.


----------



## rice (Jan 5, 2011)

[sp=@Stark042] [/sp]


----------



## Yosha (Jan 5, 2011)

*Size:* 150x150
*Time:* 
White then border please, if possible


----------



## The Potential (Jan 5, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Stark042] [/sp]



HOLY HELL THAT WAS FAST!!!

It's yet another perfect Sig made by Frango. I love it!pek


----------



## rice (Jan 5, 2011)

[sp=@Masa Escobar] [/sp]


----------



## Yosha (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh shit, I definately posted the wrong video lol

Here is the link I meant to post:


----------



## rice (Jan 5, 2011)

[sp=@Masa Escobar] [/sp]


----------



## The Potential (Jan 6, 2011)

Back again! *Think I might be a little addicted..Forgive me*

Link:
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayFfMfN5AvE[/YOUTUBE]




Time:1:52-2:02

Border: White

Size: 240x130 or 300x169, Which ever looks better.

*Sorry again if I am requesting to much, just let me know & I'll hold off for a while..*


----------



## rice (Jan 6, 2011)

[sp=@Stark042]  [/sp]


----------



## The Potential (Jan 6, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Stark042]  [/sp]



You seriously work fast man! Thanks a bunch!

Geez, I have to spread some Rep around before I can give it to you again...I hate that..


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jan 6, 2011)

Signature please

Link: 
Time: 0:34 - 0:46
Size: 267x150
Boarder: normal

Lol. Please thanks! will rep quick!


----------



## rice (Jan 6, 2011)

[sp=@Tri-edge101] [/sp]


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jan 7, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Tri-edge101] [/sp]



OMg thank!! that was like god mode there O-o


----------



## Yosha (Jan 7, 2011)

Same as last time puhlz 


1:16-20

Or whatever the exact time lapse is between them infront of the G.


----------



## rice (Jan 7, 2011)

Masa Escobar said:


> Same as last time puhlz
> 
> 
> 1:16-20
> ...



It's blocked in Australia


----------



## Yosha (Jan 9, 2011)

ah damn lol


----------



## rice (Jan 9, 2011)

[sp=@Masa Escobar]hope i got the right times lol 



sorry i can't get the second person in the gif [/sp]

Oh and kay, im going to new zealand on thursday for 2 weeks, so i wont be able to do gifs


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jan 11, 2011)

Same as last time as well please

Signature GIF
Link: 
Time: 3:52 - 4:02


----------



## rice (Jan 11, 2011)

[sp=@Tri-edge101] [/sp]


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Tri-edge101] [/sp]



you are just god to me


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jan 15, 2011)

frannngggoooo........ me wanna make again..

AVA...   



0:01 - 0:003 after the flash. then cut it.. :risu


----------



## rice (Jan 22, 2011)

sorry if i havent been able to do the requests  ill get them done in a few days since thas when i get home  apologies


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jan 23, 2011)

Frango said:


> sorry if i havent been able to do the requests  ill get them done in a few days since thas when i get home  apologies



it's all good. we hope you come back with storys to tell us and sigs =3


----------



## rice (Jan 24, 2011)

【Temari】 said:


> frannngggoooo........ me wanna make again..
> 
> AVA...
> 
> ...


got this  will do tomorrow when i watch everything i missed 


Tri-edge101 said:


> it's all good. we hope you come back with storys to tell us and sigs =3


oh you bet i'll tell you


----------



## rice (Jan 24, 2011)

[sp=@【Temari】] [/sp]


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jan 24, 2011)

oh god! there's error in uploading it.

it says _This GIF image has the incorrect file extension._


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 25, 2011)

Sig
Dotted bordered

2:49 til end.
The part where Sora turns around and smiles and her tears & the drawing


----------



## rice (Jan 25, 2011)

[sp=@【Temari】] [/sp]

[sp=@Milkshake] 

sorry about the animation, but i cant help it since your request is over 10 seconds [/sp]


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 25, 2011)

no, thank you very much


----------



## Mihawk sucks Cawk (Feb 13, 2011)

request for Frango, hopefully you aren't too busy with other stuff

Signature:

Link:

Time Frame: 0:44(right when the replay starts)-0:49

Sizermal member

border:thin black border 

thanks!


----------



## rice (Feb 13, 2011)

[sp=@Mihawk sucks Cawk]quite busy but i have the time for a gif 

 [/sp]


----------



## Mihawk sucks Cawk (Feb 13, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Mihawk sucks Cawk]quite busy but i have the time for a gif
> 
> [/sp]



This looks awesome , thanks!


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Gif signature
Link: 
Timing: 0:00 - 0:11
Size: 267x150
Boarder: normal
Please and ty


----------



## rice (Mar 5, 2011)

[sp=@Tri-edge101][/sp]


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Mar 25, 2011)

NEw sigs!! 2 of em please 

Link: 
Time: 0:00 - 0:10
Size: Size: 267x150
Boarder: any

Sig 2
Link: 
Time: 0:00- 0:10
Size: 267x250

God link videos


----------



## rice (Mar 25, 2011)

[sp=@Tri-edge101]





even though the limit is 10 seconds, I don't recommend requesting exactly 10 seconds  the first one is 5 seconds, and you can tell the difference in animation and quality [/sp]


----------



## santanico (Mar 29, 2011)

type: avatar
Link:
description: I want sorta like a slideshow of each pic, kinda fading out?
Size: senior
Border: none

type: sig
Link: 
Description: same as above, only in your usual sig gif size
Border: none

thanks


----------



## rice (Mar 29, 2011)

[sp=@Starr] 

[/sp]


----------



## santanico (Mar 29, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Starr]
> 
> [/sp]



awesome


----------



## rice (Apr 1, 2011)

[sp=@Fear]

I can't crop it like that because of the subtitles.[/sp]


----------



## rice (Apr 28, 2011)

shop reopened  thanks Juli, and I'll continue taking requests


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 28, 2011)

just an avy

Link: 

Time: 3:52 to 3:55 (start with the girl not the car and end it with the girl.)

Size: 150x150 and 150x200

Border: very thin black

Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## rice (Apr 29, 2011)

[sp=@Grimmjow]  [/sp]


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you so much it's perfect. Rep and credit


----------

